# Авиация > Однополчане >  Шайковка

## Torero

Приношу извинения за то что тема, наверное, немного не в том разделе. Но вопрос такой - не служил ли кто из участников форума в последнее время в Шайковке или может служит сейчас? Просто есть вариант перевода в этот гарнизон, хотелось бы немного узнать подробнее. Детство прошло в северных авиагарнизонах, среднию полосу не знаю, увы.

----------


## An-Z

Бывал крайний раз в гарнизоне года три назад, если из ныне служащих никто не ответит, пишите  в личку, общими впечатлениями поделюсь.

----------


## lindr

Фотки есть осени 2010 года, коллега был в командировке. Могу положить кое-что.

----------


## Torero

Если можно

----------


## lindr

Вот тут кое-что http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/valkovenalainen/

----------


## Torero

Спасибо за ссылку!

----------


## Umax11

Ходил по сайтам на авиационные темы и зашёл на данный сайт,увидел Ваши вопросы о Шайковке. Но последний от конца января. Может уже неактуально и уже перевелись в Шайковку или перевелись в другое место. Материалов и рассказов могу дать сколько угодно. Но пока скажу коротко - это хорошее место само по себе. А ещё лучше стало после возведения нового города по финскому проекту в 1992 году для размещения выведенных из Германии МиГ-29. Так что жили бы именно в новых домах. Свое очарование у старого городка. Если вопрос актуален можете сообщить мне на aviasvet@bk.ru

----------


## lindr

Подгрузил еще немного фото в свой альбом, теперь там 45 фотографий, хотел бы выложить больше, но увы, там либо фото с людьми либо техника не для показа.

valkovenalainen на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Логинов Анатолий

Служил в Шайковке с 1991 по 2003 год. Хорошее место - новый городок строили при мне, как раз с 73 гв. иап я туда и попал. Отличные дома до сих пор жалею, что квартиру пришлось по увольнении сдать. Старый городок конечно похуже, но в принципе не намного. Единственное - вода там жесткая...
Рядом небольшая речушка, у меня друг там  сомиков ловил. да и сикупнуться можно. :-) Лес не слишком густой, но побродить есть где. До Москвы и Калуги регулярно ходят автобусы.

----------

